# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  مشکل فارسی در xe6  -- android

## hesarkhani

سلام بر دوستان

من ی برنامه با دلفی برای انروید نوشتم که با وب سرویس کار میکنه
هیچ مشکل در  اجرا و غیره ندارم
تنها مشکل فارسی نوشتن در آن است
تمام پیغام هام درسته و فارسی نشون داده میشه
اما متنهای داخل TextBoxها و... برعکسه

خواهشا کمک کنید که بدجور گیر کردم

----------


## عقاب سیاه

درود
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%B3%DB%8C

----------


## 101101000

سلام دوست عزیز. مشکل دلفی xe6 با نمایش متن های فارسی در محیط هستش من هم با وب سرویس کار کردم و پردازش متون فارسی ایرادی نداره.
برای این کار از سری کامپوننت های DPF Android Native Components استفاده کن. به صورت درست و کامل متون فارسی رو نشون میده و مشکلت بر طرف میشه. البته کمبود هایی نسبت به کنترل های استاندارد اندروید داره که قابل چشم پوشیه.

----------


## hesarkhani

> سلام دوست عزیز. مشکل دلفی xe6 با نمایش متن های فارسی در محیط هستش من هم با وب سرویس کار کردم و پردازش متون فارسی ایرادی نداره.
> برای این کار از سری کامپوننت های DPF Android Native Components استفاده کن. به صورت درست و کامل متون فارسی رو نشون میده و مشکلت بر طرف میشه. البته کمبود هایی نسبت به کنترل های استاندارد اندروید داره که قابل چشم پوشیه.




سلام دوست من
من این کامپوننت ها رو دانلود کردم
بدون مشکل در xe6 نصب شدن
اما وقتی اجرا میشه روی اندروید یک بکس زرد رنگ میاد رو فرممم که داخلش نوشته سلام
اصلا نمیدونم از کجا میاد
نکته خاصی در استفاده از اون هست؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان
انشاا... طاعات و عباداتتون مورد قبول حق قرار گرفته باشد

دوستان آپدیت جدید دلفی XE6 رو کسی دانلود کرده
مشکل فارسی حل شده تو این آپدیت یا نه؟

----------


## 101101000

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوستان
> انشاا... طاعات و عباداتتون مورد قبول حق قرار گرفته باشد
> 
> دوستان آپدیت جدید دلفی XE6 رو کسی دانلود کرده
> مشکل فارسی حل شده تو این آپدیت یا نه؟


آپدیت رو نصب کردم و مشکل کماکان موجود هستش

----------

